# revolution against hondas



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

honda sucks, im sorry this may be out of hand, but i had to express my hatred, i have to let it out, they say it's good to let things out, so here i am. we nissan guys need to always show stupid hondas how whack and gay they are, copying nissan and all other cars, cuz they cant get their own designs. they cant stay original. using skyline conversions and all that. they running around in their stupid vtec engines. (besides nsx). they come by and they sit back and the look at you thinking they are the shit, yes indeed they are the shit, a piece of shit. hondas sucks so bad in japan that it's so damn cheap, in okinawa where i live, hondas tuned up to freakin 500 hp go for about like 500-1000 bucks, cuz it inevitably sucks. here in the states their prices are like outrageous, a regular trashed stocked 160hp, whatever it is, go for like 5000 bucks and up, and maybe you'll get lucky and it'll come with some gauges and vtec stickers. ahhahahaha. dont tell me that the reason why oki or japan is so cheap than the states due to differences, it dont matter cuz honda sucks nonetheless. 1000 dollars and you can get yourself a gtst and destroy all them dumb civics integras crx, crx is the worst of it all. no wait, maybe civics are. hard to say, but they both suck.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I.........ahhh.....kinda think you need help. I don't think that we hate Honda's, we just don't like the fact that there everywhere and Nissan doesn't get enough credit 'cause Honda/Acura take it all. Kinda like the whole Chevy, Ford, and Dodge. Everyone loves Chevy and Ford and Dodge doesn't get enough credit. Dodge is just as capable, if not more.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

uh.......no.....i think there's one reason about why there isnt that much nissans or the fact they dont get much credit, first off americans dont want cars that are far powerful than theirs, so they made restrictions and making it expensive and a pain in the ass to get nissans in the u.s.
this is just the way i think, my two cents, and i dont give a flying rat's ass what ppl think of it. chevy ford and dodge dont have anything to offer, a waste of space. i hate american cars, except elleanor from gone in sixty seconds, now that's a beauty.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

americans who made it tough to bring or whoever and however it first started, it all comes to this, they dont want foreigners taking over. muahahhaha, well it's too late. 
muahahahhahaha


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

yes, hondas suck. no, i don't hate them. i just laugh at them. they aren't very good at making a lot of power, as you may notice when (if) you read an article on one that makes any decent power. hell, to get 300hp you have to turbocharge it, then build the bottom end and upgrade the fuel and ECU tuning. to get that power from ANY 240SX engine doesn't even require forged pistons. and even when they do make huge power, there's always the matter of putting it to the ground. sure, there are daily driven ones making 500hp and running 10's, but if i rolled up on one at a stoplight with 350hp i'd smoke him bc the only way they run that fast is with drag slicks. with their 17" wheels and "rubber band" tires they probably couldn't post even a 12 second 1/4 mile. FWD is a waste of good rubber.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, so basically ppl, or honda tuners, lemme translate what bibby just said, HONDA SUCKS. silvia barely needs that much tuning to whip that ass, compared to all the crap honda needs. if yall were brought up from japan you'll realized there's no room for hondas, only reason why ppl have hondas cuz it's the only thing out there. that's sad. nos is basically their only hope. but if i rolled up to a honda and he threatened me with his dumb v-tec i'd just yawn and head to mickey d's


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oops my bad, it's bizzy, i thought i saw two b's. im blind as f**k


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

*Yep*

I used to own a 1990 CR-X.... I fugured, hey, its light and it looksa fast. Wrong. Its a slow peice of crap garbage. I sold it for what it was worth- 1000 bux. I can't believe someone actually paid me money for that peice of crap. Now I have a 1990 240sx fastback. I have intakes exhaust and all kinds of carp on my crx and my nissan stock is by far way faster.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I was talking about the Chevy, Ford, and Dodge trucks. There cars suck yes, but there trucks are good. I would take a Nissan over any Honda, but you do have to give Honda a little credit. Don't hate 'em, laugh at 'em.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey fks90240sx, you did a good job period. crx is a stupid little waste of space on the road. i remember the last time my friend tried to sell his crx, nobody wanted it so he tried to sell it for a hundred bucks and got lucky and sold it


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

and ill hate and laugh at em. yall go on riceboypage.com, now there's a bunch of wannabe honda fast boys


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't disagree. However, there are some Nissans out there that are just as guilty of being slow, ricey, pieces of crap! I'm not one of them and can't stand *any* riced out car. 

OTOH, there are a couple (very few) Honda's I've seen that are done well and are also fast.

Bring it, don't sing it! My .02

laterz...Jody


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh ill bring it, i had my share of riding destructive nissans, and first off, how many hondas are crappy and slow, almost all of em cept the nsx that i can think of, maybe a few others, now for nissan, they got skylines, silvias, 180's, pulsars, and even bluebirds and cefiros are known to open cans of whoop-ass, they'll tear up hondas anytime. first off, skyline dont even need to be mentioned when it comes to honda, cuz they aint gonna waste their time, so we'll do them a favor and leave em out of it. honda has no engine that can do damage. sr20's will handle all hondas, and we wont mention rb series because there are honda lovers out there and we dont want to humiliate them.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

You got a point there lionel. The SR motors will tear up a Honda. But for the majority the SR motors are in Japan. The Skylines, Silvias, 180's, Pulsars, Bluebirds, and Cefiros are all in Japan and Austrailia. Hear in the U.S., we get the KA. That motor can make power, and sure it has a ton of torque (thats what matters), but is still a truck motor. If a B16 CRX (lets say HF) pulls up to a KA 240, who's going to win? Don't get me wrong, I'm not know Honda lover, I make fun of my brothers CRX all the time. You have to give Honda some credit. Yeah, most Honda drivers think that a fart muffler, lowering springs, and an aluminum wing make them in Top Fuel class racers, they are the one that make Honda look bad (or any other car manufacture). Some Honda's have power (sure at 6000RPM) but they do. I'm looking to buy a 240SX Coupe to take Honda's out, but still you gotta give 'em a little respect (until you win). Out.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

To quote Drift240sxdrag: "its not a truck engine!!!    " 

The KA was just an engine that was designed to be used in a variety of applications in both trucks and cars.

Not very smart to diss FWD so hastily... A lot of racers use them in a lot of the Touring Car classes like the USTCC and Speed World Challenge. We even have the Sentra SE-R Spec V representing the Nissan marque (they did brilliantly during qualifying, but broke a halfshaft like a third of the way through the first lap). RealTime's RSX Type-S is performing quite well also. These two are FWD and they're at the top of the pack in performance compared to their competitors (BMW, Audi, Subaru...) A honda doesn't do drag racing well, its strength lies within the real world streets and tracks where its more about overall performance. 

If you think i'm a honda lover, i'll do some bashing then... Yes, hondas are good handlers, but Nissans can be just as great (except we have more torque and a useable powerband bwahahahahaha)

Sure, hondas don't have much torque (and torque is SUCH a nice thing to have), but seriously, who lives their life a quarter mile at a time (excludes real drag racers and vin diesel's TFATF character)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i hate honda 1/4 braggers, "wow!!! he did so good in the quarter mile" there's far more to it than some stupid quarter mile. let em have the quarter miles and their nos, skyline with all the right parts will cancel them losers out. and if you notice that u.s. calls the silvias 240sx because the motor it comes stock with is a ka24. well if you have noticed, i say silvia, in this thread, i have not mentioned 240sx once here. i speak of silvias, meaning sr20's. the real matches lies in jap gt championships, and i dont see crx's honda anything, besides nsx's there. i wonder why. muahahahahhaa. 
dont bother mentioning the first movie in fast and the furious, cuz all they did was race dumb crap hondas, if you think about the yellow skyline they had, and you'll noticed they didnt race it, i think you know why. they didnt want to humiliated hondas. so sad.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

wow. there's so much ignorance running around in this thread, it's amazing no one has really pointed it out yet. 



lionel said:


> *hondas sucks so bad in japan that it's so damn cheap*


*

i'm sorry. you lost me there. so what's wrong with a well made car that's cheap? i don't know. i can't seem to catch that one. 




in okinawa where i live

Click to expand...

ok, wait. where do you live? correct me if i'm wrong but your little profile thing shows that you reside in Florida. since when was Florida a nickname for Okinawa? if you choose to edit your personal info, i'll post an original of it....




lionel
Nissan Enthusiast

Registered: May 2003
Location: florida
Car: what do you think?
Posts: 34

Click to expand...





hondas tuned up to freakin 500 hp go for about like 500-1000 bucks

Click to expand...

again, i can't seem to understand that point. if any one of you can buy a 500hp car for $500-$1000, you wouldn't? 

even though that price is WAY too exaggerated, do you even understand the smog/emission laws and standards in Japan? that's the primary reason that so many cars (not just Hondas), aftermarket parts, and the like go for so cheap. why do you think we're able to buy SR20DET front clips for as low as $2500 or even lower? and to think, the shops selling those front clips are making one HELL of a profit because they buy them so cheap. 

again, i'm still not quite sure as to how Honda sucks so much. because i do believe that Honda is the LEADER (yes, LEADER) in the JGTC. the JGTC includes "The Big Three" which are Honda, Toyota, and Nissan. so if Honda sucks so much, how are they winning? 

don't take me as a Honda enthusiast. i'm a general car enthusiast, but i'm a die-hard Nissan/Datsun head. but you're spitting out a WHOLE lot of ignorance.*


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i live in florida temporarily fool. i have family down here, okinawa is my home, ajya, okinawa, and kokusai street sucker. and you idiot esyip, or is that another name for stupidity, cuz honda is only good thanks to them nsx which makes em at the top, i dont see civics helping honda to the top except making sales in the u.s. good for them and no one gives a damn bout smog laws. and no i wouldnt buy a 500hp honda for 500-1000 bucks, cuz it sucks and it'd be harder to sell. i;d buy a gts-t for a 1000 bucks and it'll already have an rb20det. some of my boys down there who got stuck with hondas, they had hella hard time selling it, nobody wants em. in oki or japan there's no room for hondas. im spitting out a whole lot of ignorance??? i havent seen one time in my life, a dumb honda civic integras, whatever the hell you wanna name from honda, embarrass an sr20det, unless they pussed out with nos. sr20det's over there dont go for 2500 bucks, more like 500-700 bucks.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no one gives a damn about smog laws in Japan? is that what you're saying? why do i find that hard to believe? i don't know. maybe because all cars are required to be sold and replaced when they reach 30k miles, which is why you find so many nice cars, engines, etc. in junkyards. yes, junkyards. 

you haven't seen any dumb Hondas embarrass any SRs, huh? wow, you haven't seen much of anything then. let me tell you this. keep thinking that until you come across a little, dumb HB that looks like shit while you're in your SR powered car (whatever it is) and watch him waste you. there are TONS of capable Honda enthusiasts out here, there, everywhere that will waste MANY of the cars on this forum. 

and i never said SRs go for $2500 over there. dummy, go take your ignorant ass back and read my post again. you wonder why i'm calling you ignorant.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've seen a civic toast a viper,vette,and plenty of stangs...

lionel, plz stop talking, your just making it easier for you to look like a dumbass.

"cuz honda is only good thanks to them nsx which makes em at the top"

how does the nsx make them at the top? plz elaborate


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, you are full of sh*t, i havent seen much of anything huh? i lived in japan long enough to know, and there are very few hondas but they get wasted or they are just sitting there, im too busy focusing on fto's, gto's, skylines silvias 180s supras mark 2 tourers chasers, etc, while here you are wasting my time with honda this and that, if anyone so ignorant, it's you, this is a nissan forum IDIOT, lol, nobody cares bout you and your honda ****. im telling you, nobody wastes their time with hondas. do yourself a favor and find a honda forum.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u wanna go dawg honda's go to a forum who the people care...
here we love our KA's and we don't dislike honda's

if u wanna get flamed keep talking...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you're too busy focusing on all those cars, yet you know absolutely nothing about ANY of them. yeah yeah, go do your google.com research and tell me all about them. i know more about Nissans and Datsuns (yes, Datsuns) than you will EVER know in your lifetime. 

bow down and say "gomen nasai" to a master because you will continue to get owned. 

because you're from Okinawa, i DO hope you know what gomen nasai means.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

now for drift240sxfag, your talkin bout vette, viper, and plenty of stangs, well good for the civic. that's embarrassing a stupid v-tec engine wiping them out, all i gotta say is wow. a vtec engine. nsx at jap gt champs are the ones for honda that are at the top, i dont see civics anywhere, they suck. nsx can rival supras and skylines. but a civic rivaling a skyline, sheit, hell no. they'll prolly use nos cuz they cant do anything better.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

amaiwa! hey mr. honda, how bout i say kusotabeteshi ne. and ill dog on hondas all day, they just suck, im just voicing my opinions, and if you dont like it, shut up and quit fueling me with all this crap. ill continue to tell you honda sucks.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

but u have no hard evidence OR a good argument on why they suck...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

bizzy b said:


> *yes, hondas suck. no, i don't hate them. i just laugh at them. they aren't very good at making a lot of power, as you may notice when (if) you read an article on one that makes any decent power. hell, to get 300hp you have to turbocharge it, then build the bottom end and upgrade the fuel and ECU tuning. to get that power from ANY 240SX engine doesn't even require forged pistons. and even when they do make huge power, there's always the matter of putting it to the ground. sure, there are daily driven ones making 500hp and running 10's, but if i rolled up on one at a stoplight with 350hp i'd smoke him bc the only way they run that fast is with drag slicks. with their 17" wheels and "rubber band" tires they probably couldn't post even a 12 second 1/4 mile. FWD is a waste of good rubber. *


there satisfied, drift240sxfag? i would use my own words but this is a good explanation why they suck. it's only two cents. quit crying.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll stop "crying" when you stop being stupid... you can't even explaing one good reason why honda's suck, you have to use someone elses quote. i guess honda sucks cuz they are; fuel effcient, the best bang for your bucks, long lasting, and probably lay down the law on you cuz thats the only reason i see why you spend 100% of your time hating on hondas.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you speak so ill of "nos" yet nos isn't even what it's really called. it's called nitrous oxide. nos is a subdivision of a company called Holley. ever heard of them? nos is NOT a product. nitrous oxide, on the other hand, is. 

now, tell me how nos is worse than any other modification that ANY other car uses or has? a modification is a modification, period. whatever helps a person win in a race. explain to me how nitrous oxide is any more of a "cheater" modification than a turbo kit, a full exhaust, raising boost, a FMIC, etc. i'd like to hear some hard evidence please, none of this "this is gay, that sucks, that is gay" shit that you've been spitting out of your ignorant mouth the last 50 posts.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, did i ask for an explanation on nos, idiot. i dont freakin' care what subdivision its from. nos is short for nitrous oxide. 
sugurakini shi teyaru.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nos isn't short for nitrous oxide

its short for Nitrous Oxide System

OWNED


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i dont see a difference, nos is nos, in the end, it just gives nitrous oxide, yall might wanna explain the differences so you can go out and say OWNED  be my guest. silvias and skylines, which are cars that i prefer dont need nos they make enough power, unlike hondas. they need more power so they add nos. good for them. sorry losers. guzuga!


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

did lionel recently get beat by a honda? Why is he all worked up over a car not associated with this forum. Let it go. and save the posts for nissan chatter.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey read the beginning of the this thread, as you can see i decided to be an asshole and dog on hondas. i just hate em. just like you are hatin' on me. hate is hate. i hate hondas simple as that. i just wasnt brought up around those stupid things, unlike you guys, i dont have a problem with that, there's nothing wrong with me dissin ppl. you know a chat would be better than wastin time talkin trash on this forum. let's just stick with what this forum was made for. yes ill admit i was out of line for bringing up hondas in the first place but i couldnt help it. if yall got msn messenger or whatever ill be glad to discuss it there.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

this forum wasn't made to trash Hondas either. so you're also in the wrong, regardless of your love for Nissans.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

like i said fool i admit bringing up honda, whether it was to talk trash or even talk about it, i shouldnt have brought it up in this forum but decided to give my two cents.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh by the way mr.eysip, almost all supras in okinawa came with twin turbos, mark 3's and mark 4's


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

*Compare apples to apples*

Just wanted to bring up the fact that this guy Lionel is talking about two different class of cars. Comparing a FWD Civic to a Skyline or a Silvia is just ignorant. I used to be a Honda guy and wasted a lot of money building a Civic. But I did used to eat up a lot of Sentras when I had my car. And it was all motor. I never wanted to try and race a car out of my class. Honda does make a great car and if you dont mess with it, it will run for a long time. Just like any other stock Japanese vehicle. Civics were never ment to race cars or anything close. But if you want to compare apples to apples look at the Nissan VS. Honda challange that was on TNN last month. The race was between Sentras and Civics including CRX's which is still a Civic. Both FWD and no limits on power adders. The race was very close and the Hondas did edge out the Nissans by a small margin. The majority of the Nissans had a huge power advantage on the Hondas but some how the Hondas still won. I guess HP is not the only thing that matters. I really like Nissans and I am in the process of building a 240 s13 rb25 right now. Soon as I am done I will love to eat up and spit out Hondas, realizing that the majority of Civic owners on the street are ignorant and wannabe racers (ricers). I guess there is ignorance everywhere just have to put up with it. It is ok to have an opinion on anything hate or love, but just know why you hate some thing before you open your mouth. 
BTW anyone who uses the word Jap should realize that is like using the "N" word. You just dont do it. Espically if you live in Japan.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i know why i hate honda, cuz they are slow compared to what ive seen and drove. hey, the reason why i compare hondas with nissans is because honda ppl come up revving their engines against a skyline or a silvia, supra, etc. they started it, so im like "i guess this thing happens all over the place" so i decided to let out my hatred, i felt good afterwards to let it out. nothing wrong with that. i respect your opinions and everyone else. and to those who have been attacking me, well all i can say is that i asked for it. my opinion is that honda sucks, you may disagree, that's your opinion, we all have differences.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

V-TEC? What's wrong with that. i believe Toyota coppied them with VVT-i in the new Celica's. And for Nissan,what is the SR20VE, NEO VVL? Is that all variable valve timing like V-TEC?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Each has a different way of manipulating valve timing, lift and duration though. Some principles are the same, but how they achieve those principles are their own designs.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

all im saying is the vtec crap from honda sucks.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL TOO FUNNNY


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Its all the ricers out there that i hate, thinking that their car is automatically fast if they had a whale tail wing, a big-mouth hibachi killer mouth kit and enough stickers to leave you wondering what the car's original colour was... I like honda because they are capable machines, but only in capable hands. Unfortunately, I see a lot of them in the hands of idiots.

I'd choose a Silvia or Skyline over almost any other vehicle any day, but if i had to choose a cheap, fwd car for everyday use and has potential, i'll probably go with a honda (NSX preferably, but too poor to get one ^^; )

Actually, if it was an EconoSport Sedan that i had to choose from... either the Sentra Spec V or MazdaSpeed Protege...

I remember someone describing this about themselves, but i agree. I'm an automotive enthusiast. I'm not out there to diss one brand and favor another (actually, i'm out there to diss Detroit Muscle and favour Japanese Imports  )

Anyhow, as i was typing this, we just had a minor 3.3 earthquake. Whee!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NSX isn't a FWD its MR

mid engine rear wheel drive btw


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

skylines and silvias are cheap as hell, you just gotta know the right ppl to get em. and im the type to diss a brand and favor another.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

good googly-moogly ppl, calm down!!! we're all on the same side here, right? if nissans weren't your brand of choice, you wouldn't be here, eh? but i must say, when you're looking for a car most people will buy the best car for the PRICE, not the best FWD or the best N/A car. if a 155hp, 160lb/ft RWD 240SX is going for the same amount as a 100hp CRX or 130hp integra, they're gonna buy the 240 (unless they are retarded and/or are blinded by honda's popularity). hell, if i had the money i'd buy an RX-7 or supra, but i don't so i got the best RWD sports car i could afford.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I know that the NSX is MR, i just mentioned it because that's what i'd love to have. Sorry, i should have provided a FWD car instead...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

everybody is blinded by honda's popularity.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I'm not blinded by honda's popularity. I don't give a damn about it. I don't care what japanese marque i go for. Its about the actual vehicle itself. Does it fulfill my requirements? I'm looking for something that has a good chassis, lots of REAL performance parts available and something easy to take care of. Hell, if Kia was like this, i'd go for that, but we all know that they aren't. Its what i'm looking for in a car that matters. 

What i'm looking for is a vehicle that handles well, cheap to buy and maintain, manual tranny, easy on insurance, rear wheel drive (only the NSX and S2000 have that, but they aren't cheap to buy) and great performance potential. This is why i've chosen the S13. I would have chosen a Hachi Roku, but parts aren't as easy to come by as the nissan is. If i had gone for FWD, it would probably be honda. Subaru to fulfill my AWD desires.

Like i said, it's what i look for in a car, not the actual brand (although that does play a role, but later down on the line)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hachirokus are fun as hell


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

wrx are the next best thing to a skyline in the states


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

not to start another string of hatred, but i'm glad subaru stepped up and gave us the WRX finally.  the AWD Shitsubitchi Ecraps are the reason i first started considering japanese cars fast, but then i realised that while they can produce huge power and have AWD, you're not gonna go very fast if your tranny blows apart or your axles break. and actually, call me crazy or call me a traitor, but i'd rather have a WRX STi than even a Skyline GT-R. well, a RHD GT-R at least.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I dunno, i couldn't choose between the GT-R or STi. Although, with that pissed-off bulldog look, i'd probably go with the R34 GT-R (R32 for all out performance because it's the lightest of the three)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

damn right gripen


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel..i personally think that you're going around these forums bashing everybody and everything for very dumb reasons.

yes we are nissan enthusiasts but we do not think hondas are dumb. this forum is based in US, if it was based in Japan, which you talk a lot about and sometimes brag about, it would be in Japanese. the majority of us live in US and we know that there are many hondas capable of toasting 240sx's. unlike japan, skylines, silvias, supras, nsx's, fto's, gto's and what not are incredibly rare. we usually deal with v8 domestics or other imports...usually hondas since there are so many.

hondas are worth a lot more in US. don't try to argue about that since it's a fact... we are NOT blinded by honda's popularity. we don't give a fuck about hondas. hondas are a lot cheaper compared to 240sx... not all of us can afford supras and nsx's. MAJORITY of the tuners aren't really tuners...they are rice boys... all they can afford is Hondas... maybe this is why hondas have such a bad rep.. i respect honda engines. yes they have small displacements like 1.6 or 1.8 liters but they were the first to come out with any type of valve timing electronic controller. Also known as VTEC. the supra has a 3.2 liter engine with a twin turbo and makes 320hp. if honda took their 1.6 liter engine, which makes around 130 hp, doubled the displacement to 3.2liters, it would make sense that it is capable of 260hp. slap two turbo chargers on that, and it would make somewhat close power to a supra. (not torque though...)

the only reason why hondas need to build internals while turbo charging it and nissans don't is because hondas run a lot higher compression ratio. why?? because they have smaller displacements but still need to make some power. S2000 in my opinion is a nice challenge to the 240sx. 2.0 DOHC VTEC engine. it has the same displacement as a sr20det motor but makes more horsepower without a turbo charger. only thing that honda lacks is torque... Even though i am a nissan enthusiasts and love my 240sx, i hope that honda will someday build a RWD car with massive amounts of horsepower and torque that will toast MANY nissans. it will just give us nissan people a nice challenge.

so please...stop bashing on others and their cars. if you can't stop, i'm not sure you belong in forums.. i believe that forums were created so that people may share their knowledge about the subject. not bash on others.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

couldn't have said it better vsp3c


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey, enough of telling me bout hondas, i dont give a flying rat's ass bout them, unless you got something nice bout the nsx's vtec 3.2L, sure, ill listen to some of that, but 1.6 crap, dont waste my time.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

lionel said:


> *hey, enough of telling me bout hondas, i dont give a flying rat's ass bout them, unless you got something nice bout the nsx's vtec 3.2L, sure, ill listen to some of that, but 1.6 crap, dont waste my time. *


How old are you??? Just curious

I was out looking for a spare tire to get a parts 240 out of my garage and checking out a N/A 300ZX and I saw the crappiest civic ever. It was ghetto with a fart can for a muffler. Later on I saw a VERY nice subtle Civic SI coming from the races. I think Honda's are great cars, they just have a bad rep. all you talk about is displacement. the sr isnt that much higher. And if you really want to talk, the non DET SR20 doent have breathe taking numbers. Its HP numbers are what like 140??? The TQ is like 132. That isnt too far off from Honda motors AND it has MORE displacement. Now in no way am I bashing the almighty SR20. I think it is a beautiful engine, I was just stating the facts. Vsp3c made good points. How many times have you seen a Skyline or NSX in America. I lived in California my whole life and I have seen ONE NSX and the closet I have come to a Skyline is a picture of my sisters in Japan. We dont have those here in abundance. There are just way more civics than anything out there, so of course you will have more rice and ghetto stuff.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i agree nx, freakin motorex has to be too damn expensive. there are other ways to to legalize it and get it cheaper, maybe we aint lookin hard enough, i dont know. who knows eh. 
im ten years old, we'll leave it as that.
but ill stop being invective. and yes vsp3c does have a good point, i agree with that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Its imports vs Domestics here in the US

GO HONDA


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeIT. if it's imports vs. domestic, im an import guy, and i want skylines representin' my ass. that's the bottom line. honda can be like a thousand miles behind a skyline, too slow to keep up wit it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

a honda can be 1000 miles behind a skyline as long as it is infront of a domestic


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

that would mean them dumb domestics are 10,000 miles behind, especially dem dumb mustangs, i swear, everywhere i go, too freakin many damn mustangs, it pisses me off, if anything, there's more mustangs than civics.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat man those slow V6's not even a GT or a Cobra a mere base model


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what pissed me off is in okinawa, camaros started popping out of nowhere, i was like what the fuck. i was tempted to key it, but it was wrong to do so, so what i did was hack up the nastiest loogie, i should in the guiness book of records for it, and spit that shit on his or her winshield. it japanese license plate, so that nip was a traitor.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have seen a geo metro drive up to v8 cobras and start revving its engine..i know that geo is not an import but it was simply hilarious. i have a feeling that this is going to lead to another imports vs. domestics discussion


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

haha, lol geo metro, you should this dude's identity crisis, he had a geo, wit an acura badge on it. go on www.riceboypage.com, and click on hall of shame, check out all the volumes, they have spoilers bigger than the supras, twice as big. they have a so-called eclipse type JX wit a chrysler sebring badge on it, among other things, if yall want a good laugh, check it out.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Hey, don't diss Geos TOO much. My former autoshop teacher had a hand in building the "The Hudson Boys" Bonneville Salt Flats race machine. That thing has traveled as fast as 150.5 mph. Gotta give it a little credit... The article is in the July 2003 issue of Sport Compact Car magazine, page 252. 

BTW, there isn't just one class of salt flats racers like the ones that try to break the sound barrier. Others like motorcycles, battery powered, even 1L gasoline powered cars (like the Geo). So don't think that 150 ain't special in that field of racing


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Ill use my first post to let loinel how much of an idiot I think he is.

Granted...Hondas arent as track/race orientated as Nissans (in general), but you cant deny that they have seriously helped the industry that we all feed off of.

I understand its different because you live in Florida, I mean Japan. But here in the states if it wasnt for honda, there wouldnt be an import "scene" (not that would be bad in many ways).

Ive worked on a lot of imports, and I have to admit that hondas are built better than most, from the bolts on up. Subaru has awesome designs in many cases also. (did you know that fuji heavy industries not only makes subaru engines, but also the mobil one bottles...oddly enough the mobil container fits right into the subaru oil add tube )

Anyway....Props to anyone who builds a fast car, be it a honda, nissan, ford, dodge, geo....

I guess youre just not a car person.

-Jake


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

lionel said:


> * i swear, everywhere i go, too freakin many damn mustangs, it pisses me off, if anything, there's more mustangs than civics. *


In Japan? really? Get a clue man...stop wasting bandwidth.

-Jake


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

cant you read, im in florida for the time being. but i go back to oki where i live soon. and if it werent for hondas, there wouldnt be an import scene??? that's your crap, i dont care, in oki, hondas dont represent shit.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *Its imports vs Domestics here in the US
> 
> GO HONDA  *


Im saying!!!! I am mostly a car person (rephrased import). I hate mustangs man. Maybe because where I live domestics dominate, then you have the civics that misrepresent us. So of course you think imports are gay when you see a slammed civic, on stock 14" steelies and a big ass wing on the back. wing isnt functional because they are still running the stock d16. That is why when I build up my 240, nothing will be flashy. Nice paint job, stock spoiler. Havent decided on a full kit yet. All my money will be focused on my RB20. So when that freaking Cobra revs on me, I'll look over laugh and spank that ass. Oh and there is a 3000GT VR-4 I wanna race too. And a eagle talon TSI. The "fastest car" here, so we will have to change that


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hell yeah, i like your attitude nx2000


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Oh yeah...I forgot you are only "visiting" florida.

Well ya know what? Skylines dont mean anything here in the states. They dont "represent shit" here. There arent enought to even make a small dent in the import scene. So they are shite. And they are stupid and I hate them...because I do.

Pretty stupid response eh? Now reverse it and put your name in this responce and you will understand how frustrating it is trying to communicate with you.

Its fools like you that ruin an otherwise tight car scene.

-Jake


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Who let Converted in the forums?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

converted...we already have coverd this topic...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we have??????


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I guess I did make the same point twice. *shrug* Just frustruated I guess. I'll turn my posts towards something more productive from now on...

-Jake


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, converted, frustrated?. who gives a shit, no one cares about your feelings.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

(in a gay tone) OH BE NICE


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

C'mon lionel, don't start another arguement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

weeeellllllll anyways how bout them hondas?!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up kid...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *(in a gay tone) OH BE NICE  *


LMAO. 
anyways im not trying to start anything, converted was starting it. anyways, i think what "converted" means is that he got a sex exchange in colorado.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Converted, was supposed to represent the fact that I left the honda world after 10 or so years and have found the endless possibilities that Nissan offers.

So unlike you, when it comes to hondas, I know what I am talking about.

Whats the fastest nissan drag time?

Whats the fastest honda drag time?

I'd bet they are pretty close. Im done with this thread. I'm suprised insults like yours are tolorated by the mod in a "tech" thread like this.

-Jake


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The fastest Nissan drag time i've seen or know about is 7.7 and the fastest Honda drag time i've seen or know about it 8.1. But like i said thats all i've seen or know about. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

converted, shut up, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

drift240sxdrag, as far as i care u can suck one a mule couldn't drag


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well as far as drift240sxdrag is concerned, you are stupid, and that was a stupid insult to say. come back when you got something better to say.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *well as far as drift240sxdrag is concerned, you are stupid, and that was a stupid insult to say. come back when you got something better to say. *


I got something better to say:

i really dont want to get into something this stupid but i just have to say that this lionel [email protected] is THE single worst thing to ever happen to this forum. Let alone, the whole united states! you obvioisly left what brain you had back in the land of rice patties. you are a waste of US resources and belong in a land fill. Either grow a dick and a brain and stay here, or Get your stupid imigrant ass the fuck out and go the fuck back japan, and dont come back bitch! 

*********** wang! hiiieeeyaa karateee! kiyoshiaawa sooka mi dika, fook yu mudda fukka! 
insert: smilie face with little squinty eyes


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

you hurt my feelings :'( anyways, your girl is prolly cheating on you, she's definitely a slut, no doubt bitch. she's a brazilian/italian whore, if you ask me. and she's your girlfriend, so you would know what kind of disease she has, why dont you let us know what kind she has, so in case this slut runs into one of us, we'll know she's diseased.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

who names their kid lionel unless they knew from the day he was born that he was gonna grow up to be a queer


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, pathetic comeback


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *lol, pathetic comeback *


in all seriousness, how old are you and what DO you drive?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats about enough of this crap, consider this thread locked.


----------

